# where can I find kno3 in gta?



## IMCL85 (Sep 4, 2007)

been looking for this for a while, some online site do carry them but they require me to present my driver license or seem kind of fishy. which something I do not want to do. as I dont want my personal info pass on to other people. is there any local fish store carry ei product in gta?


----------



## bbgobie (Oct 13, 2016)

I was also looking. The site I think your talking about is selling fertilizer grade as far as I know. If your willing to pay a lot there is a lab grade chemical company that's selling it. They quoted me around 80 for 500 mg

Instead I currently dose acropower and flourish nitrogen

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pharmacy*

If you go to pharmacy and talk to a pharmacist they can order it for u.. shoppers won't help but the independents will ..


----------



## IMCL85 (Sep 4, 2007)

cool thx guys, I have seachem nitrogen too. but to raise 10ppm in my 120 I have to drop 60% of a 500ml bottle. hardly economical. I'll try my local independent pharma.


----------



## gtgwin (May 4, 2014)

Check hydroponics stores. I've bought it at Hydrotech Hydroponics in Scarborough. I think there is a location in Markham too. They sell it in 800g and 25lb.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

KNO3 is a restricted component, and asking for ID and purpose is part of the regulation. The request is legit.

https://www.nrcan.gc.ca/maps-tools-...ating-sale-eight-8-restricted-components/9957


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pharmacist*

I have had some pharmacist look at me strange for the things I have asked for .
I think once u explain to them and the use u intend to use it for .they have been very helpful to me from syringes to droppers to pill containers not to mention even some of the meds that are prohibited.


----------



## bbgobie (Oct 13, 2016)

gtgwin said:


> Check hydroponics stores. I've bought it at Hydrotech Hydroponics in Scarborough. I think there is a location in Markham too. They sell it in 800g and 25lb.


That would be Tomato or whatever fertilizer. My understanding is the nitrate content is very low compared to everything else in it

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------

